

Ask HN: How many times did you bump into wikipedia yesterday? - babarock

Despite being fully aware of the blackout, my regular browsing habits led me to the Wikipedia website around 10 times or so.<p>This goes to prove how crucial online info has become, at least for me. I fully supported the protest, yet kept going back to the website. I guess my fingers are faster than my mind.<p>How many times did you end up on Wikipedia yesterday out of habits and reflexes (not to show your Aunt Marge the stylish protest page)?
======
shotinthedark
Great question. I bumped into it around 4 times. I, knowing it was down, still
clicked through. Then again, and again.

------
gforces
About 5 or 6 times. Didn't realize I was so dependent upon such a dubious
source of knowledge.

------
alexchamberlain
Several times, though I'm a student, so I might access it more often than
others.

------
Forrest7778
Twice, although it still brought how reliant I am on it into perspective.

------
johnc055
Twice.

